# Eye Candy Rod And Reel



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

New set up a Avet LX 6.1 on a custom 9 ft rod 552 H by Chris Gonzales owner islander custom tackle . sweet rod 

Team Zambezi .


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

purdy, now let's see it in action.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

any practice casts yet? too busy with bingo....eh?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful rig LB....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys it will be used but on piers till i get it broke in . she is a screamer.
No cast yet Ryan but i am sure it will be a big birdnest .
MAY NEED TO MAG IT WILL SEE.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet setup Brad! My arsenal will be complete in 1 week, let's go catch some fish!


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*hey*

Nice looking rig LB!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks big Lou .no more tackle till i sale some . if the wife knew what i spent on this rod and reel she slap me silly. 
JD i am ready hope yall are this year is going to be crazy .


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very sweet, congrats! You are prolly gonna have to mag it from what I've read and from conversations with a friend that has the same reel... I'm on the hunt for a used leftie LX to go on a 2pc 1pc... would like to hear how it casts with no mags

jc


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

JC what up i will cast it today and let you know 
and yea i am shure it will need a mag .


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice. How did you spool it?


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice looking set-up.....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Now it is loaded for practice casting it is full of blue 40 lb izorline i plan on going all braid 65 lb may hold close to 600 yrds.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

I also like to go ahead and thank ISLANDER CUSTOM TACKLE for sponsoring Team Zambezi this 08 year . ALONG WITH SPORTSMANS WHAREHOUSE ROUNDROCK TX 
ACE FISHING TACKLE AUSTIN TX 
SCOTTY'S BAIT 61ST STREET GALVESTON 
BAYOU BAIT AND TACKLE GALVESTON .
FLAG SHIP PIER GALVESTON


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> I also like to go ahead and thank ISLANDER CUSTOM TACKLE for sponsoring Team Zambezi this 08 year . ALONG WITH SPORTSMANS WHAREHOUSE ROUNDROCK TX
> ACE FISHING TACKLE AUSTIN TX
> SCOTTY'S BAIT 61ST STREET GALVESTON
> BAYOU BAIT AND TACKLE GALVESTON .
> FLAG SHIP PIER GALVESTON


Yeah but do you have a Vodka sponsor?

J/K. Man thats awesome. I wish we had that kind of support

Team SAGGA SHARKERS!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

We have sponsors?!







Guess I need to be a good boy.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

San Martian said:


> Yeah but do you have a Vodka sponsor?
> 
> J/K. Man thats awesome. I wish we had that kind of support
> 
> Team SAGGA SHARKERS!


Freaking mo-ron! You must've knocked off too many of those quarts, you didn't even spell SAAGA correctly! I'm telling Monica! LMAO!


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

SWEET setup Brad and the best of luck to everyone this year...


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

awesome set-up Lunker :cheers:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

San Martian said:


> Yeah but do you have a Vodka sponsor?
> 
> J/K. Man thats awesome. I wish we had that kind of support
> 
> Team SAGGA SHARKERS!


the real question is what is Team Zambizi willing to trade for vodka???

The Saaga Seven


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

jc said:


> the real question is what is Team Zambizi willing to trade for vodka???
> 
> The Saaga Seven


**Will build leaders for vodka. Materials must be supplied**j/k
Nothing, I'll get it for free!


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Sagga=Saaga LMAO :cheers:


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

I never get a chance to drink i have to much work going on just fishing . may take a nite off and kickback buy the fire and have a cold one after the 5 -12/0 and 2 -14/0 are ran out with 20 pound jack's and shark taco's. i am there for the fish .


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice set up! I like the color too


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Casted a 2oz spoon at the local lake .
She is fast but controllable i will put a 6 oz lead on a 8ft leader today and give her a few cast . i did get a few professianals yesterday and plan on a big one today . 

Team Zambezi


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> We have sponsors?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAAAAHHHHHHHHH.......just catch some [email protected] fish


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> Casted a 2oz spoon at the local lake .
> She is fast but controllable i will put a 6 oz lead on a 8ft leader today and give her a few cast . i did get a few professianals yesterday and plan on a big one today .
> 
> Team Zambezi


when you get ready to mag it, might want to give this a good readin

http://www.charkbait.com/article/2004/Walt_Galen.htm


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

cool .will do bud


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

are you going to pins Ryan this weekend it looks like a good chance to get a big sandy


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Nice Looking setup there lunkerbrad, she should be a real work horse.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> are you going to pins Ryan this weekend it looks like a good chance to get a big sandy


Supposed to be really nice, from what I hear. Get you rear down there, I'll make the next trip.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

May get down next week for a bait run .


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

a couple of friends are takin me down for my bday we missed last weekend, main objective is to catch a buzz, anything else is a plus


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

I plan on running some lines out saturday. High tide will be at sunset. I noticed the marine forecast getting flatter and flatter as the week goes by. Water temp is comming up slowly but surely. Can't wait, This will be the first time fishing since my gear overhaul. Keeping finger crossed


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

You better get Travis to put on that wetsuit and yak out some baits .SEE HOW BAD HE WANTS ON THE TEAM dammit!!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Jesse said:


> I plan on running some lines out saturday. High tide will be at sunset. I noticed the marine forecast getting flatter and flatter as the week goes by. Water temp is comming up slowly but surely. Can't wait, This will be the first time fishing since my gear overhaul. Keeping finger crossed


 It is looking great on the whole coast . GOOD LUCK


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> You better get Travis to put on that wetsuit and yak out some baits .SEE HOW BAD HE WANTS ON THE TEAM dammit!!


who needs wetsuits when you have whiskey????:dance:


----------



## Coconuts (Dec 10, 2007)

a drunk and an illiterate...go team zam-boozie


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Coconuts said:


> a drunk and an illiterate...go team zam-boozie


Wow, a troll! Laters...


----------

